
Politician accuses Twitter of censorship,but his user settings was hiding tweets - belltaco
https://www.salon.com/2018/08/19/gop-leader-accuses-twitter-of-censoring-conservatives-finds-out-his-user-settings-was-hiding-tweets/
======
jl2718
What was the tweet that Twitter labeled as ‘sensitive’?

